# Error with avahi-app installtion



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 18, 2012)

I am having error installing xbmc.
I think it is caused by error in installing avahi-app. 
Whats the reason? and how to solve this.

I paste below the output of make install.

```
===>   xbmc-10.1_3 depends on shared library: sqlite3.8 - found
//<everything fine until here>

===>   xbmc-10.1_3 depends on shared library: vorbis.4 - found
===>   xbmc-10.1_3 depends on shared library: wavpack.2 - found
===>   xbmc-10.1_3 depends on shared library: avahi-common.3 - not found
===>    Verifying install for avahi-common.3 in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app
===>  Building for avahi-app-0.6.29_1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29'
Making all in common
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/common'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/common'
Making all in avahi-common
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-common'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-common'
Making all in avahi-core
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-core'
  CC     libavahi_core_la-iface-pfroute.lo
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-core'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
```


----------

